# Chaos Daemons - Interchange Bases



## eqmddlh (Jun 19, 2009)

Greetings. 

I have began to collect a Chaos Daemons army for W40k, but I thought that it would be great to use those same miniatures in WFantasy. 

Do somebody know how to make interchangeable bases for the same miniatures from squared to circled?

Thanks for the answers. :grin:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

couldnt you just put them on one of those tray things to move them arround the board... that way they would not need a square base as the tray is the right shape.

Or if you do have skirmishing units or Juggernaughts or what not, you could just sit them on top of a square base and model it to look like an extension of the round one from 40k.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I happen to by a 40k chaos daemon player, and I use square bases on about half my minis. I do this because I think it looks better, and because I don't play in any official tournaments, and because I've never encountered anyone who thinks it makes any difference. 

If you are not planning on participating in any of those rediculous tournaments that require you to have nothing but GW figures and exactly the right size/shape/height bases and all that crap.... Then use square bases for your entire 40k army. Because only the most anal idiots (who you don't want to play anyway) will insist on round bases in 40k.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The easy thing to do would be to magnatize the bases so that you could switch them from a circle base to a square. Either that or make a square base from plasticard that fits around the circle one.


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

I've done this before, when I used to play chaos in fantasy and 40k, but on a smaller scale. What I did was to attach the mini's to a top layer of base detail (rocks, gravel, whatever) with a small magnet in it. I took the assorted square and round bases I wanted to use, glued a ferrous metal bit (like a steel washer) to the bottom and painted the base a solid color. That way, the mini is attached to a 'surface layer' and there's a lot less wear and tear on them swapping out the bases.


----------



## eqmddlh (Jun 19, 2009)

*An idea I was told about*

A nice guy from a blog in Spanish (http://hijosdekhorne.blogspot.com/) who I asked about this subject show me this link where somebody thought in a solution:

http://santacruzwarhammer.blogspot.com/search/label/Modeling: exchangable bases for 40K and Fantasy

I've been thinking that even it's not necesary at all for the bases to be desmountable because, if the circular bases are seen as in the pics, that's all one needs to measure the distances in 40k an with the squared base you can form the lines in Fantasy. 

But the magnet idea is great! By the time is one of my favorites options. k:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

You can get movement trays for WHFB that have round slots in them.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd say mount them on square bases for 40k, then like mentioned before, make a cirlce of plasticard the size of a round base. The corners will probably stick out a little bit but no one will really care about that. 
Then, they sell thin magnetsheets with sticky backs (you an ge from e-bay pretty cheap). Get some of that, apply a layer of magnet to the bottom of the square base face down, and a layer of magnet on the circle face up.
The magnets will stick together. Just flock the little circle overhang a little bit and paint it to match. Then you can remove the circle for fantasy and apply it for 40k.
But honestly thinking of all that work for each model, I'd just mount on square bases and use them just like that for 40k.


----------



## ugger55 (Jun 29, 2009)

use plaster or something to fill the bottom of the bases, then drill two holes in the feet and glue in part of a paper clip. then repeat in the same place on the bases. when it comes to swapping them just pull apart. I have dome this on my terminators arms and predators sponsons. works really well and holds tightly


----------

